# What did you think of The Oprah Show finale?



## smile72 (May 25, 2011)

What did you think of the final episode of The Oprah Show? Did it satisfy you?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 25, 2011)

Finale?
I thought it was like a talk show, not a TV show with a plot or something.


----------



## smile72 (May 25, 2011)

Talk shows still have a series finale. Everything has a series finale whether they are a talk show or a scripted show or a reality TV show.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 27, 2011)

Oprah should have stayed on the air, OWN sucks and is too spiritual and depressing.


----------



## rastsan (May 29, 2011)

Didn't watch it.  Oprah has bugged me for over 8 years.  
Watching her finale...ugh.


----------



## Jugarina (May 29, 2011)

I guess Oprah's fat ass is getting ready to head underground with the rest of the rich and powerful scum of the Earth soon.

The damage has been done though, but I am glad I won't have to see her or hear about her on the boob tube anymore.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 29, 2011)

N.M. ZERO B.C. said:
			
		

> I guess Oprah's fat ass is getting ready to head underground with the rest of the rich and powerful scum of the Earth soon.
> 
> The damage has been done though, but I am glad I won't have to see her or hear about her on the boob tube anymore.



No, she'll still be around on that dull and uninteresting network, stuff is worse than Lifetime.  Want Opera level stuff with a twist watch the We channel, it has Bridezillas which is a very good show.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 31, 2011)

I hated the fact that it had to delay the Bulls vs Heat game
Other than that, I only saw commercials and previews of it.
I can say it's okay.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 31, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I hated the fact that it had to delay the Bulls vs Heat game
> Other than that, I only saw commercials and previews of it.
> I can say it's okay.


It felt kinda weird that I watched the Oprah finale and you watched the Bulls vs Heat game.

Not that it's saying anything, since I'm pro feminism, but.. yeah.


----------

